# besoin d'un conseil, gros probleme



## paltrow (5 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une énorme gaffe, j'en ai presque honte : j'ai renversé du jus d'orange sur mon mac book.

J'ai bien evidement nettoyé le plus gros mais mon clavié colle de l'intérieur et des touches commencent à ne plus marcher ...  

Que me conseillez vous ? le renvoyer à apple (il est sous garanti) ou le démonter moi meme ?

La ca va coller de plus en plus.

Soyez indulgent ne vous moquez pas trop.


----------



## Mark33 (5 Juin 2008)

Va faire un tour dans les rayons d'un revendeur en informatique s'y il existe pas un produit "miracle" style bombe de nettoyage pour clavier. 
Ou alors la solution du retour SAV est la meilleure, car le liquide va peut être oxydé les contacts des touches.

Bon courage


----------



## SergeD (5 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,
tu n'es pas le premier à qui cela arrive
- du café ici
- de l'eau par là
- et du coca,si tu préfères


----------



## paltrow (5 Juin 2008)

en regardant les conditions de retour du produit, il y a marqué ca :

Apple ne garantit pas que le fonctionnement du produit sera ininterrompu ou sans erreur. Apple nest pas responsable des dommages provenant du non-respect des instructions dutilisation du produit.

donc je pense que c'est foutu pour le retour à Apple...


----------



## anneee (5 Juin 2008)

essaie d'appeler ton assureur, certains contrats prennent en compte ce genre de sinistre...

bon courage


----------



## yulbrinner (5 Juin 2008)

sinon tu peux démonter ton clavier toi même afin de mieux le nettoyer mais la c'est vraiment à tes risques et périls. j'ai vu des docs la dessus pour le démonter.


----------

